# Dual AMD HD 7770 on a HP xw6600 Workstation - one GPU fails & get blue screen



## DrPerry (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, so I've recently purchased two AMD HD 7770's, they're the same model, just different brands. One is a XFX (one fan) and the other is a Sapphire (two fans). Just last night as I'm casually browsing the internet and I hear the Sapphire fans rapidly speed up and I immediately smell a sort of burning smell, so I powered off my PC as soon as possible. Now whenever I boot with the Sapphire plugged in, I blue screen after the Windows logo comes up. It loads for a couple of seconds and as it's about to go into the logon screen it goes to the blue screen of death instead. I waited about 3 minutes and tried booting again to find that I would get that blue screen. At further inspection, my Sapphire GPU was extremely hot so I thought I would leave the case open and let it cool down over night. I then removed it, booted, put it back in, booted, etc. It only boots without it in.

Here's the image of the blue screen I receive:









I'm not that much of a pro, but I've had a quick look at the Sapphire and it doesn't appear to be harmed too much but I don't want to take the fan off or unscrew any screws.

My setup is two monitors, one plugged into the XFX and the other plugged into the Sapphire.

My specs are:
- xw6600 Workstation motherboard
- two 1024 MB AMD 7770's
- 8GB RAM
- two quad core 2.66 Ghz E5430 Intel Xeon processors
- 650 watt PSU
- two 500 GB hard drives
- Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

Here's an image of my PC:










Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the 650W PSU? It appears to be an OEM and that could be the root of th problem.
0x00000124 indicates a hardware failure.
Remove the Sapphire and see if the problem continues.


----------



## DrPerry (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the reply. I'm not too sure what to make of the PSU, the sticker on it just has a bunch of numbers, the best I can make is that it's from Delta Electronics. It said somewhere something about HP, but I'm not too sure.

If I remove the Sapphire, everything runs fine. That is how I am running my PC right now. If I go into safe mode with the Sapphire in, it works fine as well. I can see both GPU devices in device manager when in safe mode.

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It's a very good possibility the PSU can't supply sufficient power with both GPU's installed.
Try using only the Sapphire to determine if it is the problem.
Safe Mode doesn't load the graphics drivers.


----------



## DrPerry (Aug 15, 2012)

I've tried only using the Sapphire, waited around 10 minutes, fans still spun but no picture on screen. I've tried booting with the Sapphire in each slot, but still nothing happens. 

If this is a hardware issue, is there anything you can advice/help me with?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

If the shapphire doesn't work alone in the machine but the other gpu does , the that gpu alone may be bad.

They both will consume the same amount of power so it's likely the card itself is bad.

HOWEVER , it's most likely either heat or the power supply that killed it in the first place.


----------



## DrPerry (Aug 15, 2012)

If it's "dead", is there anything I can do to fix it? I've heard of the oven trick but I've also heard that only works on old graphics cards.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Replacing it is the best bet.

Is there any warranty left on the card?


----------



## DrPerry (Aug 15, 2012)

No warranty. I know replacing it is going to be the best bet, that'll always be the best bet. Just want to know if there are any alternatives to replacing it such as fixing it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Fixing a GPU, or most any other PC component, is rarely a probability.


----------

